# Kerry and Hunting



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Kerry cosponsored a bill that would put your semi auto shotguns, removable clip rifles, and other guns on the assault ban. This is your ding a ling you Dems, what the he!! are you thinking. Beyond imaginable for me, but some of you goof balls want to go with this goof. Happy hunting, stay the he!! out of my state.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Please, don't send them to my state.


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't know about any of you but I havn't seen a wholesale assault on our natural resourses like some of Kerry's suporters have said about Bush. President Clinton put thousands of acres off limits to sportsmen with his actions. Bush is working with sportsmen. He is the first president in decades to call a meeting with all the sportsmens groups. Bush is pro hunting and pro gun. They go hand in hand. The Canadians that I have met tell me that the restrictive gun control in Canada that Kerry and his ilk would love to have, had taken a marked toll on the number of Canadians hunting. They're giving up their guns and quitting because it's too much trouble to deal with owning them. Down goes income for wildlife agencies & programs. That's their bread and butter. 
Lets explore this hunting issue a bit. Senator Kerry calls himself a "lifelong hunter," and his campaign has set up "Sportsmen for Kerry," claiming "he supports the Second Amendment and will defend hunting rights." Yet Sen. Kerry has a 100 percent anti-hunting voting record, according to anti-hunting organizations like the Humane Society of the United States and the Fund for Animals, both of which are extremest antihunting organizations that want to ban hunting. They praise him for his "consistently excellent voting record on animal issues" and for having "emerged as [an] animal protection leader. . . [who] has cosponsored almost every piece of animal protection legislation . . . introduced on behalf of animals." During the Christmas holidays, President Bush hunted quail with his father--no cameras in sight like Kerry did to try to show off. President Bush has consistently reached out to sportsmen and conservation organizations, inviting leaders of that community, including NSSF president Doug Painter, to the White House Oval Office and his Crawford, Texas, ranch to discuss conservation and hunting issues.

Kerry was in Wisconsin the a while back, pretending to be a regular guy, and was asked what kind of hunting he preferred. "I'd have to say deer," said the senator. "I go out with my trusty 12-gauge double-barrel, crawl around on my stomach... That's hunting." This caused huge hilarity among sportsmen. None of them has ever heard of anybody deer hunting by regularly crawling around on his stomach, even in Massachusetts. The trick is to blend in with the terrain or woods and, given that John Kerry already looks like a forlorn tree in late fall, it's hard to see why he'd give up his natural advantage in order to hunt horizontally.

John Kerry was endorsed by and received an A rating from the League of Conservation Voters. This environmental extremist group supports anti-hunters in Congress.

Unlike 60% of the U.S. Congress, John Kerry is not, and has never been, a member of the Congressional Sportsmens Caucus and NO CONGRESSMEN FROM MASSACHUSETTS are either. The Caucus describes its membership as open to Congressmen and Senators who are sportsmen or who support the concept of sustained use and wildlife management, even if they do not themselves take to the fields and waters to fish, hunt or trap. http://www.sportsmenslink.org/caucus/senate.asp

Kerry, who has missed more than 2/3 of his Senate votes this year, came back to the Senate to help kill the Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act. During the debate, he voted for Senator Kennedys amendment to the bill which would have outlawed many center-fire rifle cartridges that hunters regularly use.

John Kerry cosponsored the Roadless Area Conservation Act in the Senate with other enemies of hunters like Barbara Boxer, Charles Schumer and Hillary Rodham Clinton. The bill, if passed, would have greatly restricted access to our National Forest system by hunters, fishermen, and other recreational users. 
All this makes it pretty obvious to me as to who is really on our side. Yes, I know there are things about Bush that could be better to like some wetland issues but Kerry would be an utter disaster. There is certainally no lack of wetlands in central ND where I live.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

An utter disaster says it all! Mark my words, if Kerry is elected say goodbye to semi automatic shotguns and rifles, handguns, and hunting as we know it today. This man is in bed with the anti-gun and anti-hunting activists in this country. He is spewing lie after lie in order to get elected and is nothing but a puppet on a string. uke:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

You guys need to chill out a little. An environmental assault by the Bush administration? Did you know that EPA's head enforcement officer for the Office of Air resigned this year because the Bush administration refused to take enforcement actions against violators of the Clean Air Act? Did you know that there has been similar stalling against violators of the Clean Water Act. Environmental standards are meaningless if you refuse to enforce them.

You also forget that any legislation pertaining gun control would need to be introduced and passed by Congress. Checked the party tallies in either house of Congress recently? Regardless of what Kerry wants to do in the gun control arena, Congress will control it.


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

"Regardless of what Kerry wants to do in the gun control arena, Congress will control it."

Shows you how far left and out of touch Kerry really is. If Peta supports Kerry that should tell you something.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Kerry is such a phony! Out hunting geese this morning in IOWA pretending to care about sportsmen. :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"Bush is pro hunting and pro gun."

I guess thats why he said he would sign the AWB, one of two reasons, either he doesnt give a rats behind about shooters, or he is a scumbag making empty promises to win votes. Take your pick.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I guess thats why he said he would sign the AWB, one of two reasons, either he doesnt give a rats behind about shooters, or he is a scumbag making empty promises to win votes. Take your pick.


Assault weapons should have some restrictions but not friggen semi auto hunting shotguns, get a clue. The AWB has been in place for years now wth are you talking about. Its not like he introduced the thing, >Dems :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

He said that he would sign it back into effect if it came to him, knowing that it would not reach him. This is a ploy to gain votes from the anti-gun crowd, and also shows who he steps on first.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Bush gain votes from the Anti-Gun crowd? I doubt that. All the hoopla about the AWB is just that, anyway. As with handguns, if a criminal wants an illegal weapon, they want an ILLEGAL weapon, that is, one not obtained legally. The AWB does not affect this, anyway. We already have enough laws trying to keep guns out of criminals' hands as it is. They just need to be enforced and the criminals punished for gun violence, not the guns, not the gunmakers and not law abiding citizens. I see hunting as just about the same as gun ownership. If it is made illegal, then illegal hunting will be going on. It will no longer be regulated and conservation wisdom will go out the window. If you think Kerry won't push for that kind of stuff, you are indeed naive.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Not at all Sde, I know Kerry will push for that, but he is steadfast in his decision. Bush however tends to "flip-flop" on this issue. It's obvious that it does little to halt crime, and was a sham in the first place, only keeping toys out of legal citizens hands, but Bush said that he would sign it. This gets him a little less hated around the anti gun croud, while simultaneously not getting anything accomplished. If you are going to vote for someone who changes their position to gain votes, you may as well vote for Kerry after all.


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 30, 2003)

I believe the GW said that he would sign the AWB knowing full well that it would not be reenacted. It was worthless anyway and he knew it. It was a smart move. It kept the anti's off his back during the election and most in the gun pro crowd knows this. We need to remember that in the next four years the next president will probably be appointing some Supreme Court judges and that very likely will make marked difference in how the 2nd amendment is viewed in law. Kerry's side doesn't view it as an individual right. When Clinton was in office that is the way the justice department viewed it too. Under Kerry it will be much worse. Our current Attorney General viws it as an individual right and has stated that. What the courts can do can have some serious long term effects. You can expect Kerry to have a litmus test on this issue on any of his appointees. It has been rumored that the likes of Schumer, Kennedy or H. Clinton could be appointed to the Court. Imagine what that might be like. We can't afford to take the chance.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Bushwacker said:


> We need to remember that in the next four years the next president will probably be appointing some Supreme Court judges and that very likely will make marked difference in how the 2nd amendment is viewed in law.


That is if the Dems don't stall any nominations without adequate objection until they just die of old age. How many qualified nominees haven't even made it to a vote, anyway?


----------



## NUCK (Oct 22, 2004)

about "our common man goes goose hunting" i just saw the clip again, no one,,,,,, no one goes goose hunting with an over under shot gun (thats one barrel on top of the other for you liberals), that is strictly used for bird hunting, i can see how his aids got confused when they went to Dicks to buy a shot gun for him and said he was going bird hunting, but geese are considered "water fowl" not birds.


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 30, 2003)

The Democrats might fight like hell against a nomination by Bush but I would be somewhat surprised if they try to fillibuster one for the Supreme Court like they have for the lower courts. That is a whole different level. They would have to eventually allow the vote for someone. Anybody Bush get in would be better than a Kerry appointment. If the Supreme Court ever ruled that the 2nd Amendment wasn't an INDIVIDUAL RIGHT like the Clinton bunch wanted and actually used in his justice department we will have a problem. When Kerry says he supports the 2nd amendment his interpretation of it is that of a COLLECTIVE right meaning a state right to arm the "militia" not individuals having a right to have firearms. By the way according to an act of Congress in the 1700's we are all in the "militia". They, if you include later acts, defined it as every voting adult to make it short, and that means every law abiding adult in my opinion. :sniper:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Mine too.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

racer66 said:


> Kerry cosponsored a bill that would put your semi auto shotguns, removable clip rifles, and other guns on the assault ban. This is your ding a ling you Dems, what the he!! are you thinking. Beyond imaginable for me, but some of you goof balls want to go with this goof. Happy hunting, stay the he!! out of my state.


I am an independent. Why do you post sucha abull****? Youare probably a Republican. This is what they do spreading liea and smearing their opponents.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Bushwacker said:


> I don't know about any of you but I havn't seen a wholesale assault on our natural resourses like some of Kerry's suporters have said about Bush. President Clinton put thousands of acres off limits to sportsmen with his actions. Bush is working with sportsmen. He is the first president in decades to call a meeting with all the sportsmens groups. Bush is pro hunting and pro gun. They go hand in hand. The Canadians that I have met tell me that the restrictive gun control in Canada that Kerry and his ilk would love to have, had taken a marked toll on the number of Canadians hunting. They're giving up their guns and quitting because it's too much trouble to deal with owning them. Down goes income for wildlife agencies & programs. That's their bread and butter.
> Lets explore this hunting issue a bit. Senator Kerry calls himself a "lifelong hunter," and his campaign has set up "Sportsmen for Kerry," claiming "he supports the Second Amendment and will defend hunting rights." Yet Sen. Kerry has a 100 percent anti-hunting voting record, according to anti-hunting organizations like the Humane Society of the United States and the Fund for Animals, both of which are extremest antihunting organizations that want to ban hunting. They praise him for his "consistently excellent voting record on animal issues" and for having "emerged as [an] animal protection leader. . . [who] has cosponsored almost every piece of animal protection legislation . . . introduced on behalf of animals." During the Christmas holidays, President Bush hunted quail with his father--no cameras in sight like Kerry did to try to show off. President Bush has consistently reached out to sportsmen and conservation organizations, inviting leaders of that community, including NSSF president Doug Painter, to the White House Oval Office and his Crawford, Texas, ranch to discuss conservation and hunting issues.
> 
> Kerry was in Wisconsin the a while back, pretending to be a regular guy, and was asked what kind of hunting he preferred. "I'd have to say deer," said the senator. "I go out with my trusty 12-gauge double-barrel, crawl around on my stomach... That's hunting." This caused huge hilarity among sportsmen. None of them has ever heard of anybody deer hunting by regularly crawling around on his stomach, even in Massachusetts. The trick is to blend in with the terrain or woods and, given that John Kerry already looks like a forlorn tree in late fall, it's hard to see why he'd give up his natural advantage in order to hunt horizontally.
> ...


Trhis is only a part of his pre-election tricks. He gave away a lot of land to developers and all sorts of corporations to drill, pollute and to destroy wildlife habitats.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

sevendogs said:


> Why do you post sucha abull****?


All of the above is a matter of record. If you want to call it "abull****", please back it up with facts. Sen Kerry's assault on personal firearms ownership is well documented.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

> no one goes goose hunting with an over under shot gun (thats one barrel on top of the other for you liberals), that is strictly used for bird hunting,


I do. Thats for you you ignorant wretch, get a clue before you start spouting off :withstupid: .


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

lol sorry that was damn funny :lol: 
You know who hunts geese with over and unders?
EVERYONE! if kerry gets elected :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 30, 2003)

Considering how automated hunting license sales have become it would be interesting to see when the last time Kerry bought a hunting license before this fall. I wonder how automated his home state is??? Somehow I feel that it would like looking for the lockness monster, a myth. A hunter safety instructer I know reminded me that it won't be too many years that people like him won't be able to pull off that scam. Hunter safety requirements like we have in ND will do them in. Every state has requirements. No hunter safety and you can't buy a license.


----------

